# Eight Civilians killed in Afghanistan



## Jacqueline (20 Oct 2006)

Does anyone have any additional info on this? Poor labourers with 6,000$? There must be more to the story. ???
http://www.afghanistannews.net/story/ee5147ad74d0ab6e


----------



## GAP (20 Oct 2006)

This might shed a little more light

Gunmen kill eight in Afghanistan  
 http://www.thenews.com.pk/update_detail.asp?id=11570
  
KABUL: Gunmen ambushed a car carrying Afghan civilians working for a remote U.S. military base in eastern Afghanistan and killed eight of them execution-style, a police
official said Friday.

The victims, who worked for the U.S. military as laborers in the mountainous Korangal area of Kunar province, were killed Thursday while driving home from work, said Abdul Saboor, Kunar's deputy police chief.

Gunmen stopped the workers' car, searched them and took about US$6,000 before gunning them down, said Salehzai Didar, Kunar's governor. Two workers escaped, he said.
End


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Oct 2006)

Lately in Baghdad alone, its been around 590-600 locals (civilians only) killed per week. That includes IEDs/VBIEDs/SVIEDs/suicide bombers/snipers/assinations/death squads, and in general all related murders/killings. Again this is Baghdad, and not Iraq wide civilian/police/New iraqi Army casualties.

Pretty sick shyte.

Sadly, US military casualties according to The Stars and Stripes (we get it daily here), since 01 Oct are 69 KIAs, and in Sep, upwards of 800 WIAs combat related. This is Iraq wide, and does NOT include other coalition forces KIA or WIA.

Regards,

Wes


----------

